# ID my new Paly/Zoas for me please...



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry image sideways.

Thanks in advance.

Anthony


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

C'mon Anthony, you know the rules - Just make up a name and run with it like it's gospel, i.e. all of coralpedia...


----------



## 420nm (Apr 14, 2015)

and put "electric" or "rainbow" in that name.

Then you can ensure you'll get a premium.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, and I mustn't forget "Ultra" or "Ultimate" in the name too. And a super ridiculously high pp (per polyp) pricing cause these are super rare, "one of a kind" palys, to up the snob-factor amongst zoa/paly aficionado collectors. Ohhh me likie this name game.

OK, in honour of Albert's not-so-secret fanboy Brony status, how about:

*Ultra Electric Rainbow "Twilight Sparkle" Palys*, only $500/polyp. Discounts if you buy multiples.


----------

